# I Broke My Junior



## silverhawk (Nov 12, 2016)

Well, I'm not really sure I broke my junior - it could have been a previous owner, and no one said anything to a subsequent owner.  I had just finished a simple knurl with a home-made knurling tool and decided to take the compound slide apart for a good cleaning.  The knurl turned out sub-par, but usable for my first knurl :




But, then I found the break :




So, now I have to replace the cross slide car.  [sigh]


----------



## milomilo (Nov 12, 2016)

Do you have the skills to do a weld repair?


----------



## silverhawk (Nov 12, 2016)

milomilo said:


> Do you have the skills to do a weld repair?



Not cast iron like this. I could find someone, but would then have to have someone mill the surface and scrape it. It might be easier to pick one up on fleabay. I will find it, and get this thing back up and running.


----------



## milomilo (Nov 13, 2016)

silverhawk said:


> Not cast iron like this. I could find someone, but would then have to have someone mill the surface and scrape it. It might be easier to pick one up on fleabay. I will find it, and get this thing back up and running.



If you have a welder and some nickle rod, it should weld up nicely. With some careful grinding with a 4" grinder, and them some filing it should be good to go.


----------



## davidh (Nov 14, 2016)

thats should be an fairly easy repair for a good welder.  its not rocket science as milomilo sorta said.  anything you can do to it will make it better than it is, and it works now.   it must have had a heck of a crash. . . . good luck.


----------



## silverhawk (Nov 16, 2016)

Unfortunately, one of the pieces had broken off, and disappeared into some swarf on a clean up - I am missing part of the compound base.  I will keep the part around (in case I find the piece that had broken off) or I master the art of building up the broken off part.

I also found a replacement (and in much better shape than I had) on eBay - someone is parting out a 22-R junior with a 54" bed), and I expect an almost drop-in fit with my 22-YB.  It is the full apron/saddle/compound, so I will be back in the "saddle" shortly (sorry, my wife thinks I'm not too punny).


----------



## silverhawk (Dec 4, 2016)

So, I mis-typed - it was a 26-R.  But, it fit, and functions.  Just finished putting it back together and doing some test cuts (I was interrupted in building a gear depth gauge, finished making the shuttles last night) :





Incidentally, tried my hand at Knurling (before knowing I should have had specific diameters for it to turn out right), and I finally figured out using a cut-off tool (still need to work on it).

Plus, I'm finally getting the hang of centering in the 4-jaw independent chuck versus the 3-jaw scroll.  I'd have used the 3-jaw, but I need to true the jaws.  Also, my jaws only go in one direction (I'd love to have a another set of jaws that could be reversed) :




It's an old chuck, and may not be worth trying to track down replacement, reversed jaws.  But, who knows?  Maybe something will show up on fleabay.


----------

